# info about a shasta ginger ale bottle



## rockbot (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all, recently I dug up some shasta ginger ale bottles along with some drug bottles dating late 1880's to mid 1890's. The problem is I can't find any information about these bottles. The Shasta museum says that the first ginger ale was made in 1931.. I'll try to get a picture up tomorrow. The bottles are definitely bimal and have semi round bases with the embossing running down the side. Its says SHASTA GINGER ALE in large block lettering. Thanks...


----------



## rockbot (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Antiquenut, thanks for the reply. How do I add a picture to this? not quit up to speed on all this.. Thanks for the help. rockbot


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2009)

Most new members have trouble uploading pics because the file is too large.. next time you post, you need to click down there where it says "click here to upload" .. then you need to choose the file.. and make sure to click the box next to "Embed picture in post" ..if that doesn't work, email the pic to me @ c_jonsen@yahoo.com and I'll do it ..this time..[]


----------



## rockbot (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all, I hope the picture comes through.


----------

